# Lost without you



## argentine

Hi,

I was wondering how you would say in Russian: 'I would be completely lost without you' in the sense that you love the person so much and that your life just would not be the same without them in it.

Thank you!


----------



## morzh

"I am lost" and "my life is not the same" are not the same thing. Which one do you really want?


----------



## argentine

The first one I suppose, expressing the idea that I wouldn't be able to function without that person


----------



## morzh

Без тебя я пропаду. (will perish)

Also, instead of "пропаду":

Загнусь (colloq., will perish)
С ума сойду (will go insane)
Сдохну (colloq., will croak)
Буду сам не свой (will no longer be myself)
Не смогу (will not be able to function)


----------



## Hoax

argentine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how you would say in Russian: 'I would be completely lost without you' in the sense that you love the person so much and that your life just would not be the same without them in it.
> 
> Thank you!



Без тебя меня нет = there is no me without you.


----------



## morzh

I will commit suicide using a meat grinder.
We can go for a long time like this.


----------



## Hoax

football_, you want morzh to commit the suicide, I know


----------



## Oleg68

Я не могу жить без тебя I can't live without you


----------



## LilianaB

Я не смогу без тебя is very natural I think. Oleg's version is more poetic.


----------



## Oleg68

Лилиана, русские так говорят гораздо чаще, поэзия тут ни причем


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I know, but is it still more poetic than other expressions.


----------



## morzh

First, the whole situation is not an everyday one, so it makes no sense to argue about whether it is poetic or not.

It is (for the situation where one person, for instance, is leaving another), considering the emotional stress, a normal phrase.

- Я жить без тебя не могу.


----------



## Oleg68

Мишк, а еще лучше так: я не могу без тебя.


----------



## argentine

Lots of food for thought, thank you all for your comprehensive responses!


----------



## gullia

You can say also: Без тебя целый свет не мил.
It is a kind of russian idiom.


----------



## football_

argentine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how you would say in Russian: 'I would be completely lost without you' in the sense that you love the person so much and that your life just would not be the same without them in it.
> 
> Thank you!


If you mean what was meant in the song by Joe Dassin, "Et si tu n'existais pas / Et moi, pourquoi j'existerais? / Pour trainer dans un monde sans toi / Sans espoir et sans regret" (also impossible to correctly translate in Russian), then the translation "Моя жизнь была бы потеряна без Вас / без тебя" will be most close, I think. I tried to count the both meanings of being lost and life being not the same, which are indeed the same in their deep roots; and also I tried to keep the time placement of the original phrase.

But the sound of my translation is somewhat worse than the sound of the original phrase, in my opinion. Also, the meaning is less precise. I think, it's impossible to keep the original phrase (which I like very much!) completely undamaged when translating it in Russian. Maybe you need to replace it by something else... well, other posters gave you some ideas. It fully depends on what you precisely want... which only you know.


----------

